# Excel: Abfrage von Datensätzen



## Wannseesprinter (15. Juni 2010)

*Excel: Abfrage von Datensätzen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe aktuell auf dem Schlauch, da mein Wissen bei Excel nur bis zu kleinen Abfragen mit dem SVerweis reicht. Daher hoffe ich auf euer fundiertes und darüber hinaus reichendes Wissen bei Excel 

Ich habe folgende Tabelle vorliegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Dokument besteht ja die Möglichkeit, zwischen mehreren Tabellenblättern hin und her zu klicken. Auf Tabelle 2 würde ich dann gerne folgenden Aufbau integrieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich möchte:

Ich hätte gerne, dass Excel mir bei einer Abfrage bei "Wer?" oder "Was?" oder "Wann?" oder "Für?" eine Ausgabe da drunter bereitstellt, die auch etwas länger sein kann. So möchte ich z.B. wissen, wenn ich bei "Wer?" den Namen Meyer eingebe, was er wann für wen aus dem Lager entnommen hat.

Da Herr Meyer irgendwann auch mal mehrere Sachen an unterschiedlichen Tagen entnommen hat, könnte die zukünftig wachsen. Das zu meinen Worten "... die auch etwas länger sein kann" 

Ich könnte selbstverständlich auch die Tabelle als eine CSV-Datei abspeichern. Gibt es kleine Programme, die damit umgehen können bzw. eine Abfrage darstellen?

Herzlichen Dank schon für die hilfreichen Ansätze und Antworten!

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Excel: Abfrage von Datensätzen*

Das dürfte wohl ohne Makro nicht gehen, außer Dir reicht es, dass einfach nur die Zeilen markiert werden, die zu Deiner Eingabe passen. DAS wäre wiederum einfach. Du könntest dafür sogar einfach ein einziges Feld benutzen, zB in Tabelle 2 schreibst Du in A1 einfach "Suchwort" und in B1 dann zB "Meyer".

Wenn Du nun wiederum bei Tabelle 1 in E2 reinschreibst

WENN(A2=Tabelle2!A$1;"X";WENN(B2=Tabelle2!A$1;X";WENN(C2=Tabelle2!A$1;"X";WENN(D2=Tabelle2!A$1;"X";""))))

Dann checkt E2, ob eines der Wörter mit deinem Suchwort übereinstimmt, und wenn ja, schreibt E2 ein X ins Feld. Wenn nichts zutrifft, bleibt es leer.

E2 kannst Du dann einfach markieren und "runterziehen", dann steht in E3 halt das gleiche, nur mit A3, B3 usw., und in E4 halt mit A4, B4 usw.  - das Tabelle2!A1 bleibt erhalten wegen des $-Zeichens vor der 1.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Excel: Abfrage von Datensätzen*

Moin moin,

danke für den Gedankenschubser. Ich bin jedoch im Endeffekt auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, einfach "Daten" -> "Filter" -> "Autofilter" auszuwählen. Alles andere landet bei mir im Schmerzgrenzenbereich und wird nicht angetastet. Makros sind einfach zu viel für meine zarten Finger 

Zwar muss ich jetzt in den Spalten jede einzelne Person, jedes Datum etc. auswählen, es erleichtert die Suche dennoch ungemein.

Danke trotz alledem 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Excel: Abfrage von Datensätzen*

Da wäre eine schöne kleine Access Datenbank eher was für dich. Tabellen sind schnell und auch ohne Vorkenntnisse erstellt und die Abfragen gehen auch ohne große SQL Kenntnisse sehr gut. Ist mir auf jedenfall lieber, als ein Macro zu programmieren. 

Autofilter ist natürlich auch eine nette Idee


----------

